# repeat section, variations in the middle help



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am currently stuck trying to figure out how to repeat a certain section from a piece im working on. The section is about 40 some bars long, that is to be repeated, but there are 2 variations in the middle of this section that I want played (1st variation first time through, 2nd variation on the repeat)

essentially it would look like this:

||: A [var1][var2] B :||

Both the A and B section are being repeated, but I want a different ending for each A section into B. I could write all this out and waste alot of pages, but it would be a waste, considering the variations are only 3 measures long.

Not sure how to approach this with D.S. or with coda sign, can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

You could always invent a new notational standard by using "alternate ending" brackets in the middle where you want the variations to be.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> You could always invent a new notational standard by using "alternate ending" brackets in the middle where you want the variations to be.


I ended up doing something like this in the end: merely took the brackets and marked them with roman numerals to indicate a variation.

However, I am really surprised that no one ever thought it was neccessary to add variation parts into a repeat, perhaps to avoid confusion, or maybe there is some hidden notation that did.

rather odd...


----------

